# How many times do you bathe your GR



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I bath and blow once a week.


----------



## Minnie's Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

We bath and blow about once a week as well. Not sure I could do that with four though..


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Having three I shower them every two or three weeks. I try for the two weeks but sometimes when I'm doing my spring or fall cleaning it's three weeks.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

at least 3 times a week, depends on the dirt level!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

It's hard to get four done at the same time, I usually split them into 2 day's...LOL








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I bathe and blow out once a week. And wish that Ash was here.:curtain:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

where is the less than that option? 

one good thing about Faith being a mix is she doesn't have a high maintenance coat. she's pretty much bathed only when she needs it.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Holy cow... three times a week?!! Muddy yard? I don't think I would have the energy to shove the boys in the tub that often! I have enough trouble dragging myself in the shower every day. :bowl:

There's no voting bottom for "only when they need it"!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> Holy cow... three times a week?!! Muddy yard? I don't think I would have the energy to shove the boys in the tub that often! I have enough trouble dragging myself in the shower every day. :bowl:
> 
> There's no voting bottom for "only when they need it"!


Sorry forgot that one and can't add it...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Once a week for the golden girls and springer. About once a month for the ole aussie


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

hgatesy said:


> Holy cow... three times a week?!! Muddy yard? I don't think I would have the energy to shove the boys in the tub that often! I have enough trouble dragging myself in the shower every day. :bowl:
> 
> There's no voting bottom for "only when they need it"!


she takes showers with us, and gets to mud wrestle with our angora goats a couple times a week (we also have new light colored carpet all through the house) I'm one of those clean freaks who dusts, mops, and vacuums everyday!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly gets a bath once or twice a YEAR!  Of course he goes swimming a lot in the Spring Fall and Summer and takes snow baths in the winter. Unless he gets incredibly muddy or stinky from rolling in something I just brush the rest out.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly gets a bath once or twice a YEAR!  Of course he goes swimming a lot in the Spring Fall and Summer and takes snow baths in the winter. Unless he gets incredibly muddy or stinky from rolling in something I just brush the rest out.


Is it true that it's not to healthy to bathe a dog to often, heard that the other day, just wondering.










Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know if it's true.... and I don't remember where I read it but I read because Golden's are double coated, you shouldn't bathe too often because they'll lose their undercoat and it removes the natural oils in the coat.
(the removing the undercoat part is what I don't know if is true)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

hgatesy said:


> I don't know if it's true.... and I don't remember where I read it but I read because Golden's are double coated, you shouldn't bathe too often because they'll lose their undercoat and it removes the natural oils in the coat.
> (the removing the undercoat part is what I don't know if is true)


I had always heard it was to not wash out the natural oils in the coat. I really don't know for sure. I've always found that as long as you brush well and often then they just don't need that many baths.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I had always heard it was to not wash out the natural oils in the coat. I really don't know for sure. I've always found that as long as you brush well and often then they just don't need that many baths.


You just made my life much easier...ROFL, Thanks guy's












Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey only gets a bath when he nees it. During spring/summer, however, that's once a week after field training... but during the off season, really only if he were to be covered in mud. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Goehringteaches (Oct 6, 2007)

I give my boys a bath once a week. Between rough housing and drooling on each other along with the sand in the backyard once a week seems like a fair amount.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I had always heard it was to not wash out the natural oils in the coat. I really don't know for sure. I've always found that as long as you brush well and often then they just don't need that many baths.


 
I sound like a broken record, I know. BUT, frequent bathing, with a good quality shampoo and making sure to rinse VERY well, actually promotes coat growth and healthy skin. Our show dogs are bathed at least once a week. Top winning Specials are bathed as often as two and three times a week. Look at those dogs and you will definately see that their coats are in top condition.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what shampoo do you recommend? we are currently using Rx Formula; Oatmeal. it smells sweet and comes in a large pump bottle. layla's coat is beautiful and so slick, i love running my hands through it. I used it once on my hair just to see what it would do. it was amazing, i have super thick-very fine hair that tangles easily. i didn't use any conditioner or product with it and couldn't wear a ponytail, the band just slid out.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

In the summer Daisy is in the tub at least every day after being in the slough, but I only use shampoo her once a week then, unless she is really nasty.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd say only when he needs it, which is about every 5-6 weeks.... or if we've been out in a really muddy park.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Always once a week, maybe more


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Erm... right before major holidays? Not more than once a month - that's for sure. If he's really muddy I rinse him off but I still have at least 1/3 a bottle of puppy shampoo and Griff is 16 months old! For a light color - he really stays pretty clean. He's not smelly either.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I bathe once a week ... sometimes more depending on how muddy it is outside. Mud is pretty common in Indiana, everyday


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

lovealways_jami said:


> I bathe once a week ... sometimes more depending on how muddy it is outside. Mud is pretty common in Indiana, everyday


 
indiana sucks that way!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly gets a bath once or twice a YEAR!  Of course he goes swimming a lot in the Spring Fall and Summer and takes snow baths in the winter. Unless he gets incredibly muddy or stinky from rolling in something I just brush the rest out.


That's the same with my two. They don't stink and their coats are nice....why bath them if they don't need it.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Heidi36oh said:


> Is it true that it's not to healthy to bathe a dog to often, heard that the other day, just wondering.


I thought the same thing....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I could honestly not imagine bathing my dogs only once or twice a year.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Every 4-6 months.... he just doesn't need one...what can I say.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ash said:


> I could honestly not imagine bathing once or twice a year.


Me either. And I learned long ago that people who think their dogs don't smell are simply used to it. Because I used to be one of them...
It is truly a fallacy that frequent bathing is "not good for the coat".

But, whatever works for you...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh me too. I know my dogs don't smell now though. Some peoples dogs though ecspecially older little dogs :vomit: 

Now I could do without bathing them myself but I'll do the blow drying, gladly.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I bathe her when she needs it. In the summer more often as there is more stuff to roll in. In the winter --maybe twice between November and March. She loves to roll in snow and quite honestly, she doesn't smell gamey. My male used to require more baths. He just had a stronger odor about him.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Once a month or so with serious rinse downs with the hose when he gets really muddy. Today he played in the sprinklers, then rolled in a sand trap. My little sugar cookie needed a big time hosing!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I bathe once a week ... sometimes more depending on how muddy it is outside. Mud is pretty common in Indiana, everyday


You, personally? or...Diesel?



Monster gets a bath when I'm visiting my friend Stacy and we go to the self-service puppy spa....and also after every trip out on the boat he gets all stinky..the bay is gross. So, during boat season it can be weekly or bi-weekly.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i just had this same discussion with my neighbor (he was appalled to learn that Layla gets 3-4 baths a week!) he went in on how it was so bad for her, and about how his dogs only get one 1-2 times a year & they don't smell. well, i'm here to say-"like hell they don't!" they smell, he smells, his car smells, i'm sure his house must be unbearable, he's just used to it.

this is the same neighbor who lets his dogs out to poop in my yard. luckily it is a part of the yard we don't go in, until the other day. it was smelling horrible so i caved and went to clean it up. every pile was full of round worms, FULL! I picked it all up and took it to him, suggesting that he make a vet appointment. he looked in the bag and said, "oh, thats normal-it always looks like that." i couldn't believe it! i called animal control & he was served a notice to keep his animals on his own property and to get them treated in the next 10 days. I doubt he will. makes me sad for his poor animals.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

lovealways_jami said:


> I bathe once a week ...


My wife would kill me if I didn't bath at least daily....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ash said:


> I could honestly not imagine bathing once or twice a year.


Now are we talking about your dogs? Or you?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

HAHAHA I fixed now LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ash said:


> HAHAHA I fixed now LOL


lol....I love your reason for Editing... "Rick" I guess that says it all....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I know hey LOL


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Me either. And I learned long ago that people who think their dogs don't smell are simply used to it. Because I used to be one of them...
> It is truly a fallacy that frequent bathing is "not good for the coat".
> 
> But, whatever works for you...


Used to it? Well maybe but Griff says come on over and give a sniff! LOL 

Jake - my last Golden was the sweetest, most loving dog but oooh - he had a punky smell that I never got used to. Yes - he "smelled". (And he got bathed more often too.) I just think some Goldens - or dogs in general smell worse than others. If they chew themselves for any reason they get stinky. Jake was an itchy, scratchy, chewy guy - Griff is not.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> Holy cow... three times a week?!! Muddy yard? I don't think I would have the energy to shove the boys in the tub that often! I have enough trouble dragging myself in the shower every day. :bowl:
> 
> There's no voting bottom for "only when they need it"!


I'm with you on that one! I will be bathing Nygel on Wednesday evening as he has a show on Friday, Saturday & Sunday in London but the last bath was on October 19, 2007. Oliver's last bath was in September just before his show in Gravenhurst.

I feel like a bad mom!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I suppose people would get used to the smell... but we always have company over several times a week, and according to them... he don't stink.

Maybe he's just the type of Golden that doesn't smell!! He's not really the type of dog that likes to roll around in stuff.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine don't stink and no I'm not used to the smell, I try to keep them clean wich is hard when it's muddy. They had to have a bath yesterday after a day outside. From now on I think with 4 dogs I'm gonna with every 3 to 4 month unless they need it. Last night killed me 20 towel, 3 hours of work, I'm cutting back








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL I never have laundry after I bath my dogs.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ash said:


> LOL I never have laundry after I bath my dogs.


LOL, I did total of 20 towels:doh:









​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would die with a load of 20 towels.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

PG... what brand of shampoo do you use/recommend?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, I said that I only do it once a day, BUT Ive given both of mine a bath everyday since Monday! IM SOOO SICK OF IT! Diesel keeps rolling in cat nasty, and Kerosene keep going potty in her crate and getting it all over her.... uhhhh... Im tierd


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> Holy cow... three times a week?!! Muddy yard? I don't think I would have the energy to shove the boys in the tub that often! I have enough trouble dragging myself in the shower every day. :bowl:
> 
> There's no voting bottom for "only when they need it"!


 
I am an only when needed as well


----------

